# Wlan-Netzwerk – Wer hat Erfahrungen u.a. mit Herstellern und online Shops?



## tassi_online (13. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein kleines Wlan Funk Netz für meinen Verein aufzubauen. Unser geplantes Funknetz soll das Vereinsheim und unser Vereinsgelände, dank einer DSL Flatrate, ordentlich mit Internet versorgen. 
Da ich aber mit W-lan (oder WiFi / Wi-Fi wie es wohl auch genannt wird. Was soll denn die Abkürzung bedeuten?) nicht all zu viele Erfahrungen habe, suche ich in diesem Forum nach Hilfe.
Da unser Verein wenig Geld zu Verfügung hat, sollte die Hardware günstig, hochwertig und von langer Lebensdauer sein. Es werden Antennen für innen und außen benötigt, aber auch passende Kabel. 
Ich habe mehrere Firmen (Conrad.de; Wlan-4-All.com; wimo.de und pearl.de) mit deren online Shop im Internet gefunden. Sehr preiswert kommt mir der Shop von Wlan-4-All.com vor. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem der vier Firmen gemacht, wobei mich Wlan-4-All.com besonders wegen der Preise interessiert.
Für allgemeine Hinweise, Erfahrungsberichte und mehr beim Aufbau eines wireless Lan Netzes bin ich mehr als dankbar.

Vielen Dank schon einmal an dieser Stelle.

Euer Tassi


----------

